# AMA National Specialty - Rescue Raffle



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I posted this before the crash and after the corrupted backup.....so here goes again (thanks for getting us back online Joe!). 

As most of you are aware, each year the American Maltese Association has a National Specialty Dog Show. Every year at the AMA National Specialty, the AMA has a Rescue Raffle & Auction where they raffle or auction off donated items. Each item donated generates the funds needed to pay vital veterinary costs for the Maltese the AMA rescues and adopts.

The American Maltese Association would appreciate if you would be kind enough to donate new items (i.e. dog beds, dog toys, crates, breed specific gift items) or money or gift cards for the Rescue Raffle. Your name would be listed as a donor to the AMA Rescues in the AMA show catalogue and AMA membership newsletters. Please PM me if you are interested in donating and I will give you the address of the Rescue Raffle Chairperson, where the donations should be mailed. Thank you in advance for anything you can do to help these little creatures in need.

By the way, the American Maltese Association Specialty Dog Show 2009 will be held May 26th-29th at:
Red Lion Hotel – Vancouver at the Quay
100 Columbia Street
Vancouver, WA

More information about the Specialty can be found at the AMA website:
www.americanmaltese.org.

Happy Holidays,


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

BUMP!!!!

Yep, I'm in, girlfriend.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

extra bump! :goodpost: 

please PM me the info when you get a chance! 
hugs :hugging:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Bump 

Please let me know if you can help out and I will be happy to send you the address of the Rescue Coordinator for the 2009 National Specialty. Thanks again in advance.....


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just want to make sure that I sent the mailing info to everyone interested in supporting the AMA Rescue Raffle at the National Specialty in May.


----------

